# Think i need a new vet



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG i just had a rough morning! After our perfect day and night i should have expected it! Olive must have eaten something she shouldn't have because this morning she started throwing up and her stomach was making awful noises. She wouldn't eat or drink at all and i was worried since she didn't drink much yesterday either. She also wasn't playful at all. So I just let her sleep and the whole time she slept her stomach was still making awful noises. When she woke up she went and drank a good amount of water, but wouldn't eat. I was happy she had at least had some water. Well 5 minutes later i was holding her and she started shaking her head and water just started flying out of her mouth all over me. I decided to bring her to the vet since i wanted him to look at her umbilical hernia anyways. I bring my cat to this vet, but i only bring him once a year for shots. 

Well the vet totally freaked me out. He said she was very dehydrated and needed to be admitted for intravenous fluids. Then he wanred to test her for parvo and he told me at least 3 times while we were waiting for the results that she'd die if it was parvo. I know what parvo is and i know how serious it is. Is it even common for a healthy puppy from a good breeder to get parvo? That test was negative. I ended up not letting him admit her for intravenous fluids because i felt it was over board for the situation. He wanted to keep her until monday and bring her to the on call vet office in another city! Plus he was going to charge me $300. Now i would spend anyhting to save my animals, but i have ot be sure it is needed. I told him i wanted to take her home and see how the rest of the day went. As soon as i got her home she ate about 7 pieces of kibble and had some water. It's not enough, but at least it's something. I put her to sleep in her crate right away hoping that if she sleeps she'll keep it down long enough for it to be absorbed. Hopefully when she wakes up she doesn't vomit and drinks some more.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I forgot to add that the vet also made a huge deal out of her umbilical hernia. I had called his office earlier in the week and the person i talked to said it was common and rarely ever dangerous. He actually drew me a picture of how her intestines could be strangled. I asked if it was ok to leave it until she is spayed and he said it was, but in the meantime her intestines could be strangled at any time and that would be really bad. I left the office in tears. I feel like i'm going to be scared about the hernia until it is fixed.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

did he suggest any medication or anything?? where is this vet? I would go to another one today....she shouldn't be dehydrated if she just left the breeder yesterday....but I would be worried too.. maybe give her an ice cube and see if she will keep lickiing it if she won't go and drink.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to call another vet and see if i can bring her in this afternoon. I really think she ate something that didn't agree with her. She was fine all day yesterday. I didn't see her eat anything, but she was chewing on grass yesterday and we do have rabbit poop back there so she could have gotten in to that. No one gave her any human food and the only other thing besides her food i gave her was freeze dried liver. Maybe that was too much for her? She is on a decent food from the breeder, but i think it is grain heavy and will be switching her (not for a while now!). Maye the liver was too rich for her tummy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is possible...is she rather lathargic? I would definetly get a second opinion..


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

the vet did have me buy the canned food they sell there. he thought she might be willing to eat that and at least it has water in it. He said to wait a couple of hours though so let her tummy settle.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

after she ate and drank she did play a bit. I put her in her crate so she'd go to sleep though. She had a stressful morning at the vet's office. I'm going to let her sleep for another hour and then see how she is. It's saturday so i need to get her back to a vet soon if i'm going to.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Even just call a vet's office to talk to them...they are generally really good at advice over the phone. I am so sorry you are having a bad day today...I hope that everything is ok...I will give you the number to my vet who is awesome if you want...tho we are in Whitby.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh how awful for you I hope Olive is feeling brighter. Maybe phone your breeder to see if she can offer any advice. The pet shops do puppy milk I wonder if she'd drink that? I'd get her to like the water of your fingers or a small syringe. Good luck... looking forward to a more positive post x x x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

ahh poor olive,and poor you, how is little olive now? give her a little hug from willow.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Just wanted to pop on and give you an update so no one worried. Olive is doing better. I decided to just let her sleep as long as she wanted since she was out cold in her crate. She slept for about an hour and when she woke up i offered her food and water. She drank a little bit and ate 2 pieces of kibble. I noticed last night that she struggled to eat the kibble. It's big pieces and she takes one, walks away from the bowl, drops the kibble on the floor and then breaks it in to pieces. It seems like a lot of work! I checked the kibble i bought her and it was tiny pieces. It's also a better quality food. Since she was barely eating her food i decided to do a half and half mix and see if she ate the smaller one. She ended up picking out the new kibble and eating all of it. She also ate it right out of the bowl instead of taking it away from the bowl and eating it off the floor. After she ate all of that food she drank a bunch of water. She played with the kids for about 40 minutes, went outside and is now sleeping in her bed by my feet while we watch a movie. So far so good! I really think she ate something outside she shouldn't have. Or maybe it was the liver. 

I'm glad i didn't leave her with the vet for the weekend though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank goodness!!!! keep an eye on her for becoming too lethargic, but she sounds to be doing so much better....maybe get a new vet for when you take her for her second round of shots. Glad she likes her new food. and SO SO SO glad she is drinking water!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brill news x xx hope you have another good night x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Olive, what an ordeal for you both! 

Glad to hear she is eating now and hopefully feeling better.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing better. I think maybe it was the liver. Phew, it a relief to know she is ok


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Any news of Olive ??????


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive is doing fantastic! She's eaten ever meal i've given her since then and is drinking lots of (fresh) water. Oh my she is very picky about her water! She likes it fresh. I left the water from breakfast there and at lunch she wouldn't touch it! I put fresh water in the bowl and she drank no problem!

I don't want to jinx myself, but she slept through the night again last night! I just put her in her crate around 11 and don't hear from her until 6 or 7.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant news so pleased everythings fine x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow!! don't you have a perfect pup!!
Maybe throw an ice cube in the water, it might be that she likes it cool...lol silly fancy girl!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She is awesome about sleeping at night, but man she has been giving me a hard time with food! Yesterday she ate all 3 meals. This morning she wants nothing to do with food. Not even her treats after she goes to the bathroom. I don't know if it's the food I switched her to or if i fed her too much yesterday, but she has been pooping NON stop since yesterday afternoon. She has pooped every hour she has been up. Is that normal? She weighs 4lbs and the food said to give he 1/2 cup a day for 2kg. So she is just under 2kg, but i still gave her 1/2 cup. She is happy and playing so maybe she just isn't hungry? The last time she ate was 6pm last night and she is sitll pooping! She did have a worming pill on Saturday, but i don't know if that affects how much they poop.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

worming pill could make her act a little funny...so don't panic. Lady always acts a little strange after a pill...usually peeing more than normal. 
She is pooping alot! so it could be she is just really full. i am sure she will eat when she is hungry, I wouldn't worry too much, as it has only been since last night....she will probably eat by dinner time. 
as long as the poop is normal...you should be good. she also was feeling bad the other day so her tummy could just be adjusting.


----------

